# Cover quandary!



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I've had Marvin for a week and a half and am anxious to get him into a cover so we can venture out.  

I initially ordered the amazon cover, but cancelled it once I saw all the beautiful colors from M-Edge and ordered a platform model.  I started to think about the platform model and decided that I would prefer an executive instead so cancelled my platform and ordered the executive.  I haven't received it yet and now that I've read that the spine is bulky and doesn't fit into the BorsaBella cover very well I've cancelled the M-Edge order and just ordered a .... Oberon cover (the Tree of Life in Saddle)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so excited.  I hope it will work well with the BorsoBella cover and I really hope I love it!!

I'm not usually this indecisive but, I want only the best for Marvin!!!  Oh, and I must say my husband has been very supportive in not only listening to my mutterings about Kindle covers but, the money involved in this new passion of mine!

Just had to share!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have two Oberons on order. I can't wait til they arrive. I am making due with the black Amazon cover in the interim but I am really looking forward to my red and purple ones getting here....

L


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I actually really like the Amazon cover.  It fits the K2 perfectly!  Perhaps they will come out with this in more colors and a different leathers?  Amazon, are you listening?  

That said, I am hoping the new Noreve K2 cases will have the hinge mechanism.  If so, I will probably order one.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I actually shouldn't sound so dismissive. I like the Amazon cover, it looks nice, works well and the hinges are really great. But I am just looking forward to something with a little more color and pizzazz.

L


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I actually shouldn't sound so dismissive. I like the Amazon cover, it looks nice, works well and the hinges are really great. But I am just looking forward to something with a little more color and pizzazz.
> 
> L


The pizazz factor and the fact it doesn't latch shut are the 2 reasons I elected not to get the Amazon cover, but the sleekness of it looks really great. I'm really excited about my Oberon cover though!! It has the perfect amount of pizazz!!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I have two Oberons on order. I can't wait til they arrive. I am making due with the black Amazon cover in the interim but I am really looking forward to my red and purple ones getting here....
> 
> L


How you gonna decide which one you want to put on first? Rock, Paper, Scissors??


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Well it turns out my M-Edge has shipped, so I will get a look at it.  I'm pretty sure I will stick with my Oberon cover instead though and return the M-Edge.


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Shawna said:


> Well it turns out my M-Edge has shipped, so I will get a look at it. I'm pretty sure I will stick with my Oberon cover instead though and return the M-Edge.


I will be interested to hear how you like the m-edge cover. Are you still getting the Oberon, too?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

gwen10 said:


> I will be interested to hear how you like the m-edge cover. Are you still getting the Oberon, too?


Yup, the Oberon is on order too. I wonder if I can cancel my Oberon order if I love my M-Edge. I know Oberon has a much stricter return policy than M-Edge. Hmmmm?


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

For my K1, I purchased a first-gen M-Edge (before they offered leather and the light), a Stylz Advantgarde, and an Oberon.  For my K2, I just ordered an M-Edge prodigy.  While I think the Oberon is gorgeous (and what I ended up using with my K1), I just think it will be too bulky for the K2.  I think the M-Edge's slimmer design and optional built-in light did it for me.  That, and I thought the corners on the Oberon for the K1 were way too big (I mean, c'mon guys, does it really need to cover two of the buttons? m-edge didn't have that problem).  I thought the cheap elastic band for the top right corner was tacky as well - particularly considering it was the most expensive cover of all of the covers I bought and of all cases (other than the K1 original cover) design-wise, showed the least attention to detail.  While gorgeous on the outside, it really didn't feel like much more than a 'journal' cover that had been retrofitted for the Kindle (very poorly I thought).

I'll see what I think of the extra width in the M-Edge because of space for the light.  That's my only concern at this point, but one I don't think I'll have an issue with.  Now, if Stylz were to come out with a more traditional cover design with the new K2 hinges (not their tri-fold designs), then I'd give them a look.  The Avantgarde case was an extremely high quality cover - best of all of them.  It was just too bulky and needed a better way of holding the Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Shawna said:


> Yup, the Oberon is on order too. I wonder if I can cancel my Oberon order if I love my M-Edge. I know Oberon has a much stricter return policy than M-Edge. Hmmmm?


I believe their strict return policy is ... no returns, unless the cover is defective and then they'll replace it. Of course, you could try to see your Oberon here if you decide you don't want it.

L


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

I've had my K2 a week, and still haven't ordered a cover.  I'm still waiting to see when Oberon will be out with their new ones.  I about ordered the M-Edge though.


----------

